# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Seis detenidos por el vertido ilegal de residuos peligrosos en Molina

## NoRegistrado

Video http://bit.ly/1wzeKXn



> La Guardia Civil de la Región de Murcia detiene a seis personas, en colaboración con técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura Murcia (CHS) y de la Entidad de Saneamiento y Depuración de la Región de Murcia (ESAMUR), en el marco de la operación ‘Metálica’, dirigida al esclarecimiento del supuesto vertido de residuos peligrosos en las proximidades de una empresa de venta de productos químicos y gestora de residuos tóxicos y peligrosos ubicada en el término municipal de Molina de Segura. A los presuntos responsables se les imputa delito contra los recursos naturales y el medio ambiente y delito de daños.


Noticia completa:
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/molina...106100903.html

Saludos. Miguel

----------

